# September 11th - International burn Koran Day?????



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen groups on Facebook against this "International Movement" but this is the first I've heard of it. Has anyone else heard about this, I mean surely it can't be real??

I get that it's linked to the 911 incident, but surely if such an "event" as this were to take place it would just infuriate and encourage the Muslim extremists to avenge them all over again.


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

It's one of the stupidest things I've seen in years, expect September 12th to be the new September 11th. Remember what happened when that Dutch newspaper drew a picture of the Prophet, or when that lady named a teddy bear Muhammed? Well if this happens on 11th September much worse things are going to come of it. 

The person who instigated this is from Southern USA, there are some extreme Christians down there so I'm not surprised they came up with it. Heck they hate anyone who's not a Christian!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sam said:


> I've seen groups on Facebook against this "International Movement" but this is the first I've heard of it. Has anyone else heard about this, I mean surely it can't be real??
> 
> I get that it's linked to the 911 incident, but surely if such an "event" as this were to take place it would just infuriate and encourage the Muslim extremists to avenge them all over again.


it's being discussed in the forum 'Lounge'

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/57607-us-minister-has-burn-koran-day.html


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

elrasho said:


> It's one of the stupidest things I've seen in years, expect September 12th to be the new September 11th. Remember what happened when that Dutch newspaper drew a picture of the Prophet, or when that lady named a teddy bear Muhammed? Well if this happens on 11th September much worse things are going to come of it.
> 
> The person who instigated this is from Southern USA, there are some extreme Christians down there so I'm not surprised they came up with it. Heck they hate anyone who's not a Christian!


This is where I admit that I actually do live under a rock!! I hadn't heard about the Dutch newspaper or the teddy thing... what happened??

So is this burning thing actually going ahead, and this extreme Christian group actually has supporters joining them?!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> This is where I admit that I actually do live under a rock!! I hadn't heard about the Dutch newspaper or the teddy thing... what happened??
> 
> So is this burning thing actually going ahead, and this extreme Christian group actually has supporters joining them?!


It seems to be Pastor of a small church with a congregation of just 50 who is proposing to burn the Quran. He has received a lot of coverage though, particularly because the US military are saying they could be repercussions from them in Afghanistan.

I think El Rasho is referring to a Danish cartoonist who depicted images of the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) in cartoons in a Danish newspaper and which caused a reaction amongst some Muslims. Actually the cartoonist received a press freedom award last night from the German Chancellor.

The teddy bear incident involved a British teacher naming a class teddy bear Muhammad in Sudan. She was imprisoned for blasphemy. 2 British Muslim politicians flew to Sudan and negotiated her release. Apparently some Sudanese extremists were demanding the teacher's execution


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> This is where I admit that I actually do live under a rock!! I hadn't heard about the Dutch newspaper or the teddy thing... what happened??
> 
> So is this burning thing actually going ahead, and this extreme Christian group actually has supporters joining them?!




Both incidents were big news here and there were demonstration on the streets with regards to the newspaper incident, the Danish embassy was subjected to crowds outside baying for his death. 
We could not get Lurpak butter for a year or so after this incident.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Both incidents were big news here and there were demonstration on the streets with regards to the newspaper incident, the Danish embassy was subjected to crowds outside baying for his death.
> We could not get Lurpak butter for a year or so after this incident.
> 
> Maiden


They had someone from Al Azhar University speaking to BBC news last night saying that he expected there to be another reaction in the Muslim community if the burning went ahead.

I didn't know that about Lurpak! It reminds me of when we lived in the Emirates and we couldn't get Coca-Cola (I think it's because they sold their products to Israel) and the music of singers like Barbara Streisand was banned


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Both incidents were big news here and there were demonstration on the streets with regards to the newspaper incident, the Danish embassy was subjected to crowds outside baying for his death.
> We could not get Lurpak butter for a year or so after this incident.
> 
> Maiden


How long ago are we talking? I've always bought Lurpak and not noticed anything?!

As I say - I live under a rock 

So what was wrong with the images this cartoonist created to cause such an outrage?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Danish cartoon was October 2005.. yes definately no Lurpak butter to be had in Cairo.. I was in Carrefore one day and the shelf was packed the next day cleared out, none to be had in Metro or Alpha.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Danish cartoon was October 2005.. yes definately no Lurpak butter to be had in Cairo.. I was in Carrefore one day and the shelf was packed the next day cleared out, none to be had in Metro or Alpha.


Ah, It was 2006 I moved over so a little before my time. 

So is it just this small community in the states going for the burning, or is there a worldwide following? I do hope the US police, or whoever controls that sort of thing, put a stop to it. But, dare I say it, the mere idea of this happening I'm sure has already started the ideas ball rolling amongst some Islamic communities


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have never looked at the cartoons, but I believe it is haram to make an image of the prophet Mohammed and that is what the outrage was about and I am sure the content whatever it was would not have helped.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> How long ago are we talking? I've always bought Lurpak and not noticed anything?!
> 
> As I say - I live under a rock
> 
> So what was wrong with the images this cartoonist created to cause such an outrage?


BBC News - What the Muhammad cartoons portray

In Islam you are not allowed to depict the Prophet (pbuh)

I have never seen the cartoons as I don't think they were printed in the UK (apart from you could see them on the BNP website apparently - but I don't tend to use that website!). The cartoons were reprinted in an Egyptian newspaper apparently.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> So is it just this small community in the states going for the burning, or is there a worldwide following? I do hope the US police, or whoever controls that sort of thing, put a stop to it. But, dare I say it, the mere idea of this happening I'm sure has already started the ideas ball rolling amongst some Islamic communities


I don't think there's a worldwide following although it's obviously made the global news. The problem is partly that there there has been an outcry in the US recently about proposals to build a mosque near Ground Zero - anti-Islamic sentiment seems to be running quite high in the US according to US polls

And the ball is already rolling - they are burning effigies of the Pastor in Afghanistan and he has received about 100 death threats


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Burning books and such is in my opinion is quite stupid. I'm surprised it made worldwide news. I mean, in Egypt, half the movies burn American and Israeli flags but you don't see much news about it. 

Regarding the whole cartoon things, I was shocked that they wanted to kill a guy over a picture. Then again, I've seen worse things here. 

In terms of the whole mosque, I think the person trying to build the center just wants to prove that Americans are idiots. I mean, he could build it anywhere, why the stubbornness to build it so near to the site that brings very sad memories to some folks. Again, the news is quite global, I'm surprised we don't see the same uproar when the copts keep trying to build their churches in Egypt or even Saudi.

Sadly, extremists of any kind have a lot more rights in the USA than any other country. The muslim fanatics in Egypt never look you in the Eye as they know the NDP will throw them in jail if they misbehave whereas in the USA those same fanatics stare at you knowing quite well they they have the same equal rights like any other citizen. Same with Christian Fanatics... Jews... the whole shebang. 

It seems a bit depressing, but sometimes I feel my fellow citizens have just drank the wrong koolaid and are acting quite silly, eventually, the very essense that makes the USA attractive ( freedom of anything..) will probably be the very reason of our demise.

The Greeks fell because they were too proud and started fighting themselves.... The Egyptians fells because they were too self-absorbed... The Americans will fall because they want to satisfy/become everyone's friend too much... 


Anyhow, I believe in music and love.... ;-) They can burn as many CDs as they want and I won't be upset....


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Regarding the whole cartoon things, I was shocked that they wanted to kill a guy over a picture.


I think the cartoonist still needs police protection. Salman Rushdie needed police protection for years after the publication of his infamous novel


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Burning books and such is in my opinion is quite stupid. I'm surprised it made worldwide news. I mean, in Egypt, half the movies burn American and Israeli flags but you don't see much news about it.
> 
> Regarding the whole cartoon things, I was shocked that they wanted to kill a guy over a picture. Then again, I've seen worse things here.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Totally agreeing! But..................

There are some CDs that I'd get upset if they got burnt


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

GAINESVILLE, Fla. – The minister of a Florida church said he has canceled plans to burn copies of the Quran because the leader of a much-opposed plan to build an Islamic Center near ground zero has agreed to move its location. The agreement couldn't be immediately confirmed.

The Rev. Terry Jones said Thursday that Americans oppose the mosque being built at the location and that Muslims do not want the Quran burned. He said instead of his plan to burn the books on Saturday to mark the ninth anniversary of 9/11, he will be flying to New York to speak to Imam Feisal Abdul Rauf about moving the mosque.

"We are, of course, now against any other group burning Qurans," Jones said during a news conference. We would right now ask no one to burn Qurans. We are absolutely strong on that. It is not the time to do it."

Maybe the death threats worked.????...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Maybe the death threats worked.????...


That and the US President denouncing his actions.......


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

That was fast.... If only they would apply the same rules here and not burn our flag so easily...


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

It might not just be the death threats that made him change his mind. Defense Sec. Gates gave him a 30 min phone call to plead with him. His internet provider dropped him. The church's bank dropped their loan. The church's insurance company has cancelled their insurance policy. The church is now listed for sale for 2.9 million. However even after all of that the Quran burning is not off totally. 

Quran Burning Pastor in complete shambles:
Countdown with Keith Olbermann Countdown with Keith Olbermann

The State Dept. has issued a travel warning for Americans overseas due to the Quran burning stunt.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> That was fast.... If only they would apply the same rules here and not burn our flag so easily...


Idiots curse Americans and burn their flags on a daily basis, but the USAID keeps sending more money to buy their food and educate their kids! They do the same to European people/countries and the EU invests more money in here; so basically it's like "Curse me and I'll pay you"!! So why would they stop?!

I wonder how many jerks would go out in the streets cursing on America if the USAID stopped giving money for just ONE WEEK! But still, no one bothers and they just keep sending more money.......

Politics sucks I know, but stupidity sucks more, put stupid politicians in the wrong place and you just get a cluster f***!


----------

